# I Want A Fermentation Fridge



## Kleiny (7/1/08)

Can i get some suggestions on what kind of setup would be good to control the temp during fermentation

i was thinking a fridge or freezer with a temperature controller

what do you use to control temp during fermentation its been high 30's here for the last week

weather is not good for brewing



thanks kleiny


----------



## geoffi (7/1/08)

I have a clapped-out old chest freezer for fermenting. I use frozen bottles of water to keep the temps down. 

Temp control? More bottles = lower temps. I can get this down to 12c for lagers without too much trouble.

Cheap and dirty, but works well enough for me. Power bills are low, too!


----------



## Wardhog (7/1/08)

Where's a good source for clapped-out old chest freezers? Any kind of businesses in particular?

I need an insulated fermenting environment too.


----------



## Fents (7/1/08)

Wardhog said:


> Where's a good source for clapped-out old chest freezers? Any kind of businesses in particular?
> 
> I need an insulated fermenting environment too.




yo mate, hit up some of the bulk store in greensy you would be suprised what they throw out and get rid of cheap. Alternativly put a WANTED sign up in daves shop im sure someone will see it, or if you have some cash call Sammy's Refrigaration Service - 94640801 - 151 High street, Thomastown, they sell seconhand fridges/freezers.


----------



## geoffi (7/1/08)

Wardhog said:


> Where's a good source for clapped-out old chest freezers? Any kind of businesses in particular?
> 
> I need an insulated fermenting environment too.




Got mine from a friend. But I've seen discarded fridges and freezers on the side of the road for council cleanups. Maybe your local tip. I hear you can even get functioning, if grotty, old fridges and freezers from retailers who offer trade-ins. (Harvey Norman etc) They just appreciate someone taking the things away.


----------



## Wardhog (7/1/08)

Geoffi said:


> Got mine from a friend. But I've seen discarded fridges and freezers on the side of the road for council cleanups. Maybe your local tip. I hear you can even get functioning, if grotty, old fridges and freezers from retailers who offer trade-ins. (Harvey Norman etc) They just appreciate someone taking the things away.



Thanks for reminding me - I used to play cricket with a guy involved in the delivery/pickup trucks for Harvey Norman or somewhere like that, he takes the old gear away when he drops off the new stuff. I'll ask him what he can do for beer in return.


----------



## geoffi (9/1/08)

Just another word on using frozen bottles of water in a freezer.

I currently have a Witbier fermenting in my brew freezer. Today it got up to 26 here. I put one frozen bottle in this morning. The temp in the freezer held at 18c all day. 

Obviously you'd have to add more on a hot day, but it's surprisingly easy to keep the temp quite steady.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/1/08)

Geoffi said:


> Just another word on using frozen bottles of water in a freezer.
> 
> I currently have a Witbier fermenting in my brew freezer. Today it got up to 26 here. I put one frozen bottle in this morning. The temp in the freezer held at 18c all day.
> 
> Obviously you'd have to add more on a hot day, but it's surprisingly easy to keep the temp quite steady.




I've got a large upright freezer that died and I've been using as an unpowered fermenting fridge. Too big really for job but using a few frozen water bottles changed every morning, I can keep 16c -18C constantly. Great for my ales. In winter, perfect for lagers as can stay 12C real easy and constant. Taken me a year to wake up to it, but I like it.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (10/1/08)

I scored a full length freezer on ebay during the week, so now all I need is a Fridgemate and I'm set.

Come on payday!


----------



## Kingy (10/1/08)

ive had my fridge with a dei-105 temp controller from craftbrewer running for about 4 days now. I dont know how ive been going without one.

Dont even have to constantly check temps throughout the the day and changes bottles etc.etc. As i walk past i just glance at the controller and shes spot on.

Looking forward to chilling the beer down before kegging to clear it up also.

honestly i reckon a fermenting fridge should come before kegging. ( i done it the other way round)


----------



## KHB (10/1/08)

Kingy said:


> ive had my fridge with a dei-105 temp controller from craftbrewer running for about 4 days now. I dont know how ive been going without one.
> 
> Dont even have to constantly check temps throughout the the day and changes bottles etc.etc. As i walk past i just glance at the controller and shes spot on.
> 
> ...




I agree i started kegging first and should of got my fridge done first too. Oh well i got it now so all is good


----------



## mitysa (10/1/08)

This is my ferm fridge just set up fridgemate


mike


----------



## geoffi (10/1/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I've got a large upright freezer that died and I've been using as an unpowered fermenting fridge. Too big really for job but using a few frozen water bottles changed every morning, I can keep 16c -18C constantly. Great for my ales. In winter, perfect for lagers as can stay 12C real easy and constant. Taken me a year to wake up to it, but I like it.



I find it's not too hard to bring it down to lagering temps even in summer. I have a Helles that's next cab off the rank, and I'll probably only need three or four bottles to keep it at 12c or thereabouts.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/1/08)

Geoffi said:


> I find it's not too hard to bring it down to lagering temps even in summer. I have a Helles that's next cab off the rank, and I'll probably only need three or four bottles to keep it at 12c or thereabouts.



Trouble is, I'm on the road a bit and not always home to change bottles. So I've made a simple plan to replenish my stocks - ales for now (pale ale and english mild to come) and then some czech dark lager / swartzbiers in winter. Getting to 12C is possible but assuming a 3 -4 week ferment, keeping it there, a bit harder (as said - its a big freezer -should get something smaller).

But people should be inspired by our thread here that low cost temperature controller is possible and cheap. :icon_cheers: 

How many weeks before we say - we did this topic ...weeks ago. :blink:


----------



## geoffi (10/1/08)

That is the Achilles heel of the system. If you ain't around, there's not much chance of the frozen bottles finding their own way there. But I'm usually stuck here, so it works for me. 

When it comes to the actual <5c lagering in summer, of course, into the powered fridge she goes.






Fatgodzilla said:


> Trouble is, I'm on the road a bit and not always home to change bottles. So I've made a simple plan to replenish my stocks - ales for now (pale ale and english mild to come) and then some czech dark lager / swartzbiers in winter. Getting to 12C is possible but assuming a 3 -4 week ferment, keeping it there, a bit harder (as said - its a big freezer -should get something smaller).
> 
> But people should be inspired by our thread here that low cost temperature controller is possible and cheap. :icon_cheers:
> 
> How many weeks before we say - we did this topic ...weeks ago. :blink:


----------



## amita (10/1/08)

where do you stick the probe ,Mitsya?
cheers amita


----------



## mitysa (10/1/08)

Hi amita,

i've got the probe under the fermenter with foam insulation to block ambient temp, seems to work fine

mike


----------



## 0M39A (10/1/08)

I finally got my fridgemate and fermenting fridge going on saturday... like everyone else will tell you, I dont know how I got on without one!

here are some pics of the fridge and fridgemate setup:
















and here is the fridge im planning to swap over to, should be able to fit a few carboys/cubes in it


----------



## Kleiny (10/1/08)

nice one guys

the pictures are good
i ve got an old freezer that doesn'nt work and could use ice
BUT! the fridge mate temp controller is no fuss and looks after its self 

just have to find a cheap used fridge and order one

thanks heaps


----------



## hando (11/1/08)

Geoffi said:


> I have a clapped-out old chest freezer for fermenting. I use frozen bottles of water to keep the temps down.
> 
> Temp control? More bottles = lower temps. I can get this down to 12c for lagers without too much trouble.
> 
> Cheap and dirty, but works well enough for me. Power bills are low, too!



Clever Goeffi,

It's not just a great way for people with tight budgets but also great for the environment with respect to the disposal of clapped out whitegoods.

However, I am a pedantic, hair-splitting, engineering type who thinks that the low power bills are not related to your use of this method of chilling. Let me elaborate... The energy required to freeze the water bottles comes from somewhere and with all the extra door-opening and closing and transport of frozen bottles through the ambient temps of your house etc there is plenty of losses there to mention. Consider yourself lucky to have a low power bill - I think you should be attributing it to something else though, and when you do discover the secret let me know please because mine are large!!!

In the meantime - drink up

Hando :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Lukes (11/1/08)

Here is a pic of mine.







It used to use a tobins temp controller but last year moved into the digital age.

- Luke


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/1/08)

hando said:


> Consider yourself lucky to have a low power bill - I think you should be attributing it to something else though, and when you do discover the secret let me know please because mine are large!!!
> Hando :icon_chickcheers:




:icon_offtopic: My high power bills caused by - wife, young electronically toyed son, four teenage daughters and their hairdryers, stereos, computers,their freeloading boyfriends and relations, pool pump, two freezers, three fridges, four TVs and DVDs. (might sound excessive but keeps the combatants seperate) And no turns the lights out. My family's carbon footprint is big !!! So I don't really worry about freezing and transporting a few bottles of frozen water ! :icon_cheers:


----------



## KGB (11/1/08)

I use an old bar fridge with a fridgemate. Just fits the fermenter in.


----------



## fletcher (21/8/12)

i know this is an old thread but as a fairly electronically-challenged person, would someone here mind explaining how someone like myself, who can't come close to using anything electrical that doesn't plug into a wall socket, would go about setting up a fermenting fridge with a fridgemate? in simple points if possible? from what i've read in this thread, i've assumed the following:

(and by the way, you guys are literally my heroes. i'm a new poster to these forums, and new to brew making and my GOD it is amazingly addictive and awesome at the same time)

1. find/purchase/source an old fridge that can fit my fermenter - my wife would kill me if i had more than 1, so am happy for smaller fridge
2. purchase a fridgemate
3. purchase *whatever it is* that changes/sets/controls the temperature?
4. set up fridge, but don't plug it into wall
5. have someone who knows his electrical stuff to wire it up (what exactly is the process of this?)
6. adjust temp to whatever i'm brewing (10-12c for lagers, 18 for ales?)
7. stick gauge thing to side of fermenter so it records the temp of the brew not the ambiant air temp
8. ???
9. profit?

any help or links or anything would be a great help. thank you SO much in advance. i love you, and my wife hates you for encouraging my new love! hahaha

fletcher.


----------



## QldKev (21/8/12)

fletcher said:


> i know this is an old thread but as a fairly electronically-challenged person, would someone here mind explaining how someone like myself, who can't come close to using anything electrical that doesn't plug into a wall socket, would go about setting up a fermenting fridge with a fridgemate? in simple points if possible? from what i've read in this thread, i've assumed the following:
> 
> (and by the way, you guys are literally my heroes. i'm a new poster to these forums, and new to brew making and my GOD it is amazingly addictive and awesome at the same time)
> 
> ...



Best thing from here is have a search for stc-1000



QldKev


----------



## Bribie G (21/8/12)

I am the world's worst mechanic, carpenter, electrician. I'm not ashamed of it, that's just how I am. In the days when I drove old cars and did my own oil changes and spark plug replacements, if I had a four Cylinder car I would buy six spark plugs because I would crush two of them during insertion. I would also have a big box of band aids handy as I would skin all my knuckles every time. And that was just taking the oil filler cap off.  

However I've had no problems wiring up my two Fridgemate controllers from Craftbrewer. I believe the STC is similar in complexity but cheaper to buy. 

There are plenty of wiring diagrams out there. If you have a screwdriver, a Stanley knife and can follow a diagram you can do it in half an hour. 

The unit has a probe on the end of a long wire that lives inside the fridge. You plug the fridge into the Fridgemate and the Fridgemate into the wall, and the Fridgemate switches the fridge on or off depending what the probe is telling it. You can set the "trigger" temperature easily.


----------



## GalBrew (21/8/12)

Buy a fully wired stc-1000 and plug your fridge power point into it. Done.

I got mine from iBrew, but i'm sure you can get them elsewhere.


----------



## fletcher (21/8/12)

wow guys, thank you!

@QldKev - thanks mate, in the time since i've written that post, i did discover the STC1000 and am reading about them now 

@Bribie - mate, i think even with your description you're still better than i am! haha thank you very much for your info too

@Adam - thanks mate, yeah in all honestly, i'm happy to wait an extra week and shelve out a few extra coins on the pre-wired one, just to be safe. 

heating pads i'm guessing are also plugged into the STC1000 also? and if heating is required it's switched on automatically by it? i've read that people often hang them in the fridges from the fridge's sealing? what usually works best?

thanks again


----------



## Logman (21/8/12)

Some guys have had success with *these* apparently - never had one myself. No wiring needed, only drawback is it can't switch from hot to cold, but if you're in Qld or whatever it won't matter.

Maybe someone who has one can chime in....


----------



## GalBrew (21/8/12)

fletcher said:


> heating pads i'm guessing are also plugged into the STC1000 also? and if heating is required it's switched on automatically by it? i've read that people often hang them in the fridges from the fridge's sealing? what usually works best?
> 
> thanks again



Yes they are. It automatically switches from cooling to heating.


----------



## Bribie G (21/8/12)

I was round at a member's brew day on Saturday, he has STCs and he says they switch automatically depending. 

He is going for a heat belt as opposed to a pad, I can see the sense in that, as a pad could possibly cause "pluming" in the brew - which you wouldn't want in the final stages - as the bottom would end up hotter than the top?

Never bothered in SEQ as it's usually the opposite problem, but the guy has an old frame and fibro garage and it's been getting bloody cold here this year, 9 again tonight.


----------



## fletcher (21/8/12)

@Logman - interesting. i'm in sydney NSW where it's all pretty standard city temps, nothing too exciting or crazy except for some random days. and are there any other temps really needed apart from the lower ones for lagers and higher for ales? or is this just preference?

@Adam - yeah i'll be sure to hit up one of those for sure. just need to get a fridge first hahaha thank you!


----------



## Bribie G (21/8/12)

Fridges are easy. I have 6 and only paid for 2 of them :lol: 

Moving down your way and have already got takers for 3 of them - giveaway. Probably be back up to 6 in no time


----------



## thylacine (21/8/12)

fletcher said:


> i know this is an old thread but as a fairly electronically-challenged person, would someone here mind explaining how someone like myself, who can't come close to using anything electrical that doesn't plug into a wall socket, would go about setting up a fermenting fridge with a fridgemate? in simple points if possible? from what i've read in this thread, i've assumed the following:
> 
> (and by the way, you guys are literally my heroes. i'm a new poster to these forums, and new to brew making and my GOD it is amazingly addictive and awesome at the same time)
> 
> ...




Fletch,

Link for Fridgemate: "HowTo" http://helms-deep.cable.nu/~rwh/blog/?p=29

I simply bought one already to go, supplied by my LHBS. ie. controller plugs into existing wall socket, frodge or freezer plugs into Fridgemate. Two years later, Fridgemates still reliable.

Cheers


----------



## fletcher (21/8/12)

Bribie G said:


> Fridges are easy. I have 6 and only paid for 2 of them :lol:
> 
> Moving down your way and have already got takers for 3 of them - giveaway. Probably be back up to 6 in no time




haha damn...should have posted sooner! yeah i'll have a look around. where have you found them mostly? i saw one downstairs to be thrown away today in my apartment, but sadly, i need a smaller one cos i've only got space for a bar fridge (apartment living >.<)


----------



## fletcher (21/8/12)

thylacine said:


> Fletch,
> 
> Link for Fridgemate: "HowTo" http://helms-deep.cable.nu/~rwh/blog/?p=29
> 
> ...




thanks mate! much appreciated.

think i'll check out my LHBS (i think my closest is a fair way away though sadly) and see what they have available once i source a fridge.

sorry if this is a silly question but for my clarification:

FM or STC plugs into wall, fridge AND heat mat or pad or whatever also plugs into STC or FM. then depending on what it needs, the FM or STC either turns the heatpad on OR turns the fridge on?


----------



## QldKev (21/8/12)

fletcher said:


> thanks mate! much appreciated.
> 
> think i'll check out my LHBS (i think my closest is a fair way away though sadly) and see what they have available once i source a fridge.
> 
> ...



Yep, plug temp controller into wall
Yep plug heating and/or cooling into the temp controller

STC-1000 has 2 sets of outputs, heat AND cool. Plug both in and it will switch between them as needed.
Fridgemate has 1 output. You manually select heat mode or cool mode and plug in the correct device. 


QldKev


----------



## fletcher (21/8/12)

Thanks QldKev,

Much appreciated guys. Such a helpful bunch of people you guys are. I'm even more addicted and psyched now to get more brews up and running and it's awesome to be part of such a cool community 

Thank you!

Fletcher.


----------



## Logman (21/8/12)

fletcher said:


> @Logman - interesting. i'm in sydney NSW where it's all pretty standard city temps, nothing too exciting or crazy except for some random days. and are there any other temps really needed apart from the lower ones for lagers and higher for ales? or is this just preference?


You need to keep your ales near 18 and lagers around 12 - if you can make this work at the right times of the year then just cold control is fine - the more bottles/kegs you have, the easier it is to avoid the worst times. 

I'd guess a lot of Sydney guys just use cold control, I lived in Sydney for 20 years or so, couldn't imagine it would be too hard to plan your years brewing itinery to suit the weather etc.


----------



## Batz (21/8/12)

Logman said:


> Some guys have had success with *these* apparently - never had one myself. No wiring needed, only drawback is it can't switch from hot to cold, but if you're in Qld or whatever it won't matter.
> 
> Maybe someone who has one can chime in....




I have a mate using one of those and he reckons it's ok, I personally think it looks like crap and I wouldn't toch one with a 10ft hop bine.

Still it maybe be an option.

batz


----------



## Aydos (21/8/12)

Hey,
I thought I might add that it was my house that BribieG came around on Saturday. I use the stc1000 and I have been for a while now and I think the are great. They automatically switch between cooling and heating so its pretty much set and forget. I thought I would put some photos up so you could see what I mean.

Regards
Aydan


----------



## stevemc32 (21/8/12)

Where abouts in Sydney are your Fletcher?

I can help you wire up an STC1000 if you like but I'm in the far south of Sydney around Sutherland area.


----------



## krisisdog (23/8/12)

Batz said:


> I have a mate using one of those and he reckons it's ok, I personally think it looks like crap and I wouldn't toch one with a 10ft hop bine.
> 
> Still it maybe be an option.
> 
> batz



It's all electronics, all from china lol. Those eBay temp controllers can be had for ~$13. And they work very well! Set it to cool mode, set it to a temp, and it'll keep it there within 1*C. My fermenting fridge, with one of those controllers on top. grand total for the 340L fridge an controller -$68


----------

